# River's West Jacket



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just got my new River's West Jacket in the mail and am going to try it out tomorrow.

I have their lighter jacket with hood, and worn it in the rain, but it's not the warmest. (Not made for being the warmest either.)

So I just ordered the "Eider" jacket. *I was wondering, has anyone on here worn one of these before? Is it warm?*

It looks almost the same as my lighter jacket, so I'm sort of suspicious that it won't be terribly warm.

I can tell you though, that the River's West jacket I have now is truly great though. It is totally waterproof and windproof....when it rains, you don't feel all cold and clammy like with some other products....and even if your in kneeling or sitting in pure water it doesn't soak thru like some other products. Also, burrs don't stick (which I hate), and barb wires doesn't cut or scratch it.

I'm so happy with mine, it's one of my most important pieces of gear. I just hope my new one is warm, because that's what I need. It's startin' tog get cold now.

:sniper:


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a few things from rivers west including this and other jackets. The eider jacket will keep a person warm to about thirty degrees comfortably I think. The 40- 18 degrees they say is stretching it a little I think. I have to layer pretty goo with mine to stay warm on the very cold days, but it is a very good coat. Treat the zippers real good I have gone through three zippers in one year, and if you havve to send the coat back to rivers west to get fixed make sure it is pre washed cause the bastards will send the coat back to you. Nice coats but for cold season hunting they are not the warmest. Hope this helps...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

You are correct sir.

I just found that out, there not a 4-in-one jacket. Definitely have to wear warming layers.

Thanks for the help.

It would seem to me too, that the weakest point of this jacket would be the zipper. That's alot of products. Only a handful of zipper making companies in the whole US.


----------

